
Show HN: Beep – A Voice Sharing social app - Muzi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.beep.voice.app
======
davidajackson
Reminds me of Cord which was launched by a couple of ex googlers around 2014
IIRC. Hopefully this feedback is helpful: I built something like this myself
for fun also around that time and I think some people are self conscious about
the sound of their own voice and sharing voice messages with friends. I'd
focus on making people comfortable or finding a niche like Calm has.

------
GrumpyNl
Did they reinvent the phonecall?

